# Taking a shawl off triloom



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Question- 

It has been a while since I finished a tri-loom project- 
can someone tell the best way to take the shawl off the loom? I have read about crocheting the top edge- does that mean to add more yarn and crochet into the loops that are on the top pegs, then take them off? ( one by one) or, just take each top loop and pull it through the next loop, as you take them off the loom....
or do you just pop the whole thing off? 
the yarn is a worsted weight yarn, adding another yarn would be fine, if that is possible.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You use each loop one at a time and crochet into the next one. No extra yarn is needed. Here let me get the directions to see if they explain it better.

" Using a crochet hook, remove the loop from the top right corner of the weaving by coming in from behind the loop. Then remove the second loop and pullit through the first, slipping the first loop off the hook. Remove the third loop and pull it through the second. Continue making this "chain stitch" across the top of the loom until you come to the top left fringe (or loop w.o fringe). Pull that fringe through the last loop to secure it. This chain stitch lays more smoothly if you remember to remove each loop from the back side. It is easier if you pull the weaving off the side nails a little ahead of where you are chain stitching to allow some slack in the piece."

Hope that helps!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Perfect! Just did that, and it works wonderfully. Thanks!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pictures????


----------

